# Dad's old fly rod.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

While I was "summerizing" my ice fishing gear today, I came across my dads old fly rod. It is an old 12 foot fiberglass rod that in its day (in the 60's-70's) was a pretty good rod, but now the cool kids would probably scoff at me using it at the local blue ribbon AFL fishery. I have thought about it off and on over the years, especially since dad has been gone for 15 years, but haven't had it out for an extremely long time. When I was a kid, I thought that it was the coolest and dad could work that thing way better than I could with what he gave me to use. 

Today, I decided to get it out and see how it was. A little of the wrapping was coming apart, but it was otherwise well. The fly line on the reel left a bit to be desired, but it was usable in a pinch. I found a tapered leader and headed over to a small spring fed pond by the house, after dinner, where the DWR tosses a netful of planters every now and then. My casting distance left a bit to be desired and few fish were rising, but the fish gods smiled on me and I caught one in about 20-25 minutes. Even more surprising to me, it wasn't a planter bow, but a small brown. :smile:

I've rarely been so stoked to catch a 9 inch brown. I will have to get this old timer rod out again, soon. It brings back so many good memories.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is as cool as the other side of the pillow.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I inherited my grandpas old fly rod when he passed. It's nothing fancy, but I'd rather catch fish on it than any other rod in the world. It brings back so many great memories. I was fortunate enough to get to fish with him quite often. I can still feel him there when I fish with it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, that is so cool! Congrats!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have my Grandpas Bamboo fly rod hanging on the wall in my "Man Cave". He was the man that explained stream/river fishing to me in great detail when I was 8 years old. It brings back so many great memories of fishing with him on the Salt River in Wyoming, back in the 70's.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Awesome! Glass rods have sort of come back in style, I have three myself 🙂 and the longer rods are also coming back in the form of euro nymph rods.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

teledan said:


> Awesome! Glass rods have sort of come back in style, I have three myself &#128578; and the longer rods are also coming back in the form of euro nymph rods.


I do admit that I'd like to learn more on how to Euro nymph. The Adam Eakle show did a piece on it recently and it looked really fun and effective.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

The good ole days & good memories to remember and share! awesome !!


----------

